# New Tab Appearing On The Right Hand Side Of Page



## GEMMY

*What's This*

Yellow coloured 'feedback thingy' that's appeared on the right hand side of the screen :?:

tony


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Gets your message straight to the top. No messing.
Tell 'em what you think.


----------



## jimmyd0g

A new tab saying 'feedback' has started appearing on my MHF pages in the last half hour. It doesn't appear on any other website that I open. Anybody else getting the tab? More importantly, how do I get rid of the tab please?


----------



## peribro

Bring back the mods - that's what I say. There have been no decent rucks since they went.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Gets your message straight to the top. No messing. 
Tell 'em what you think.

But who are 'They'?

Someone rang me up today about financial services, a cold call, and after hearing my opinion they finished up telling me to 'p*ss off'.

I wouldn't like to offend anyone else today if I can help it!


----------



## blondel

has anyone tried it?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Its anoying.
An invasion of privacy.
Looks like some organisation is e mail address colecting.
I have filled it in, false e mail but t has not got rid of the blasted thing.

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY

My title NOT GOOD ENOUGH HEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: 

tony


----------



## cronkle

Aw!! A parallel MHF universe. There's another thread called 'What's this' that says that it doesn't exist when you open it. If you go in through the last post it's really this thread. 

Spooky 8O

Isn't feedback another word for vomit?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Ivè got rid of it.


Tippex. :lol:
Dave p


----------



## BwB

ADblock makes it go away


----------



## vicdicdoc

After just filling the new "feedback" tab with some false info . . I then find its a new bit of MHF 8O


----------



## ched999uk

The main problem with it is that if you open a thread and want to go to a specific page the new yellow feedback tab is in the way. It's probably just me using Firefox 7.0 and the toolbars I have open. But to me it's too annoying especially as even paid members have it on their screens.

Good idea but maybe not the best implementation.


----------



## nukeadmin

lol its not spam, its not owned by anyone else its just an easy way for me to collate ideas and feedback from you the members

I will be tweaking it over the next week or so so bear with me


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Nuke just ignore the feedback from

[email protected]

I own up it was me.

Dave p


----------



## ched999uk

The left hand side would be better. On the right it obscures the links to the last post on a thread and some of the other links.
Left hand side has less links. Although I think that putting on either side needs more margin for it to fit and not obscure anything.

Good idea though. Keep up the testing. Thanks.


----------



## vicdicdoc

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Nuke just ignore the feedback from
> [email protected]
> I own up it was me.
> Dave p


  the one from bilbo baggins was from me 

- Neat Idea - its just in the wrong place half way down the screen page - be better if it as at the top out of the way of reading posts !


----------



## joedenise

Absolutely hate it. Can't it be set up so we can turn it off? Find it really annoying.

Denise & Joe


----------



## cronkle

vicdicdoc said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke just ignore the feedback from
> [email protected]
> I own up it was me.
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> the one from bilbo baggins was from me
> 
> - Neat Idea - its just in the wrong place half way down the screen page - be better if it as at the top out of the way of reading posts !
Click to expand...

Have to agree.

I wanted the train set for Christmas - that's a no then?


----------



## Penquin

Since it has been introduced "officially" presumably there is some way to turn it off individually?

I seem to remember when ads started to appear down the left hand side after a number of observations a "get out" clause was provided.....

It is far from clear about whether it is official or a hacker trying to extract information, there is no clue that it is from MHF..... 8O 

I find it annoying, to say the least, it does not appear in the announcements of website changes that I have seen, can you please tell me how to switch it off.

Dave :twisted:


----------



## brillopad

Bloody things in the way, on my ipad i scroll up and down with my right thumb and i cant stop it from opening up, GET RID NOW.

Dennis


----------



## bognormike

yes, if anywhere it should be on the left, on the right it gets in the way of scrolling etc


----------



## aultymer

Does not cause any problem. Like the idea of having quick access.
Was considering using it to say "dont revert to having mods since the forum has been running very smoothly for the last few weeks".
However many things are better put in open forum.


----------



## GEMMY

At least the mods did inform you when they amended a post after a report. :wink: 

tony


----------



## nukeadmin

right i am trying a new layout, see what you think of it in bottom right as that tends to be a place where no content is



> At least the mods did inform you when they amended a post after a report


the mods had time Tony  can't have everything lol


----------



## bigfrank3

Moved to bottom right now

Frank


----------



## cronkle

nukeadmin said:


> right i am trying a new layout, see what you think of it in bottom right as that tends to be a place where no content is


I can live with that,


----------



## aultymer

GEMMY said:


> At least the mods did inform you when they amended a post after a report. :wink:
> 
> tony


and they amended far too many after stupid reports.


----------



## GEMMY

FOR YOUR INFORMATION IT WAS A SAFETY REPORT A/H

tony


----------



## GerryD

Another addition to an already overcrowded website. Clicked on it and found that there was a poll to vote to have it removed, clicked on that only to find that I had to give my email address or vote through Facebook or Twits anonymous (Twitter). I was already logged in, so why the need to provide more info.
Am thinking that at renewal time it may be better to join a forum with less gimmicks.
Gerry


----------



## GEMMY

Yes Nuke, far better, the other got in the way of last post.

tony


----------



## aultymer

Typical Tory, just shout.


----------



## GEMMY

You just might hear :twisted: 

tony


----------



## Westkirby01

Hello Dave. How did you rid yourself of this annoying tag?

How obtrusive is this? Totally unwarranted. Don't we have enough guff aimed at us already? Don't we get enough advertising aimed at us through this site.

And, to get rid of it an email address is requested.


----------



## pete4x4

Can we lose the bloody thing please, it's taking up space that other software running in the background would normally use and consequently my page view is being restricted.


----------



## GEOMAR

*feedback tag*

I certainly don't want it ( FEEDBACK TAG ) and want to know how to remove it please
GEOMAR


----------



## MrsW

It is ghastly. If i want to give feedback I can post on the forum or pm. No further feedback button needed thanks.


----------



## tomm1

nukeadmin said:


> right i am trying a new layout, see what you think of it in bottom right as that tends to be a place where no content is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the mods did inform you when they amended a post after a report
> 
> 
> 
> the mods had time Tony  can't have everything lol
Click to expand...

Bottom right also tends to be a place where the page scroll point is . The feedback tag is in the way ... ....Please remove this needless and intrusive addition .


----------



## CPW2007

Can't see the point of it when there are other ways to provide feedback, don't like the yellow "gimmicky" feedback tag permanently trying to lure me into giving feedback - bad idea all round.

Regards

Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Whyy is feedback required.

dave p


----------



## javea

Another request to remove the feedback tag, please.


----------



## peribro

javea said:


> Another request to remove the feedback tag, please.


Ditto


----------



## motormouth

Me too, annoying :evil:


----------



## ched999uk

If you can disable Javascript it disappears. Only problem is that that effects other things on other sites.


----------



## dalspa

In this instance I would like to give my feedback : Please remove this most annoying feedback tab!
David.


----------



## 96299

I agree with moving it. It's in my eye-line so it becomes very distractive and annoying.

GET RID !!!

Steve


----------



## 04HBG

Just filled it in and asked for the tab to be removed

RD


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thats better .
I don`t see it now.
If it was red i would. :lol: 

dave p


----------



## Zozzer

I would also like the little yellow peril removing from MHF, when I attempted to vote to get it removed it asked for my email address.

Well it's not getting it, there are enough SPAM popups on the internet trying to gather email addresses WITHOUT Motorhomefacts adding to them. I thought this site took a more responsible attitude to this kind of thing. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Westkirby01

Perhaps if we keep posting

REMOVE THE FEEDBACK TAG!!!

The owners of the site might actually take notice of the members.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I really like it.. 

It is one of the best things to come on the forum since our membership card.. Which I never got, I suppose the yellow tab will more than make up for it.. 

What does it do, is it where you can ask for your missing membership card?.. Yes that's it, that's what it's for..

Cool. :wink: 


ray.


----------



## Penquin

I regret to have to say that all of the effect of the very numerous complaints and the voting via the [email protected]@@@@@ thing is that it has moved location slightly.

So much for wanting feedback.

Very clear feedback has been given and ignored.

So much for consultation, it is a paper exercise IMO.



rayrecrok said:


> since our membership card.. Which I never got,


I never got it either, I wonder how many people actually did?

Dave :evil:


----------



## tonyt

Mine's gone. Thanks Ad Guard


----------



## GerryD

Westkirby01 said:


> Perhaps if we keep posting
> 
> REMOVE THE FEEDBACK TAG!!!
> 
> The owners of the site might actually take notice of the members.


That'll be a first.
If there is a MHF stand at Newbury, perhaps every visitor should express their views personally.
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Membership card, I havn`t got one either.
I`ll make a note on the yellow peril.

Dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield

It's finished up just above the button where I alter my zoom level - my nippy cursor has managed to hit it twice already this morning.


----------



## grizzlyj

snipped


nukeadmin said:


> At least the mods did inform you when they amended a post after a report
> 
> 
> 
> the mods had time Tony  can't have everything lol
Click to expand...

You have got time to create this tab (and suitably reply to future responses?), but not to reply to a report?

So report button, PM, feedback thingy, which is for what? Which will get a reply? None of the above?

Jason


----------



## nukeadmin

> since our membership card.. Which I never got


It was dispatched according to our records on 21st November Ray (Check your order history on Outdoorbits), if you contact Outdoorbits we can sort out a duplicate



> Membership card, I haven`t got one either.


They didn't come in until July and so you renewed before they came in, they are issued to members who renewed / subscribed after that date

I really don't see why there is so much uproar about a tiny tab on the page, its not going anywhere else, no-one else has access, its purely meant to allow feedback and for ideas to flourish, it isn't the end of the world. I always respond to criticisms as you all know, and I will look at alternative positioning / implementations of it. Don't just discount any new addition to MHF immediately without allowing a test period


----------



## Baron1

EEEEK!!
It's crawled up the left hand side now, hiding members info.


----------



## Westkirby01

It's now on the middle left!!!!!!

GET RID OF THE FEEDBACK TAG

You already have a 'contact us' in the 'Home' drop down. Why duplicate?


----------



## spatz1

nukeadmin said:


> I really don't see why there is so much uproar about a tiny tab on the page, its not going anywhere else, no-one else has access, its purely meant to allow feedback and for ideas to flourish, it isn't the end of the world. I always respond to criticisms as you all know, and I will look at alternative positioning / implementations of it. Don't just discount any new addition to MHF immediately without allowing a test period


sanctamonious springs to mind....

it annoys us by drawing our eye and is pointless because we can start a thread about feedback etc anytime WE WANT TO :lol: :lol: :lol:

Caused uproar.....Do you like annoying paying customers and is this mirrored at outdoorbits :?: :!:


----------



## 4maddogs

It moved and I jumped and nearly spilt my coffee.
Get rid....pleeeeeeeeease!javascript:emoticon(':evil:')


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

It's Ok it's only Nuke having a larf :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Its retribution for all the flack he gets about the difficulty renewing your subs :wink: ..

You can't fool us :lol: :lol: :lol: 


And have looked at my Outdoor bits and I can't see where it says I had my card sent.. Where's that yellow button to report it, Oh I give up its running round the perimeter of my screen :roll: .. 
ray.


----------



## bigbazza

It's funny I didn't get a membership card either and I was asked for feedback about my Outdoor bits transaction and didn't give full marks because they hadn't completed their promise of a mem card


----------



## Ian1

As an aside, until I started reading this thread today I hadn't realise that I should have had an MHF membership card, but the postman has just been and, guess what, there was my card!! Spooky!!!


----------



## bigbazza

I nearly used the feedback tab to comment on the promise of a membership card (which didn't arrive), I then clicked on the very tiny Terms and Conditions link.
I cancelled my feedback after reading Most of these.

Have a look if you have time 8O


----------



## Penquin

OK Nuke,

my reasons for not wanting the tag, which is now pale yellow and at the top right corner are to do with download speed.

ANYTHING which adds to the time taken to download is annoying since MHF frequently crawls along - and before you say it our download speed is 15.4 Mbs and upload 9.8Mbs - we are working via satellite as you are aware.

MHF is unusually backward in my opinion since on most other sites that I use there is a "refresh" button, usually a circular arrow - that allows the new "posts" be it mail, or facebook entries to appear. MHF does not have such a button so if I want to refresh I must download the whole new page, adverts and all. 

Each section of the page comes down at a separate item - first one piece, then another until after literally a minute at times the final part appears.

I have tried IE9, Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox and the same download pattern remains - only when all is downloaded can I actually do anything.

If I press thanks - guess what, it does the same thing.

So to me the extra tag is simply another nail in the coffin of speed. I am well aware of how to contact you - using PM, e-mail, Skype or even telephone - all of which I have used.

The feedback button has no clue that it is MHF - it says "uservoice" on the bottom right corner. Nowhere does it say MHF. But it also asks for an e-mail address when I am already logged in - that suggests a third party involvement to me and my information going elsewhere.

Like others I am not happy with the thing and have asked for how to remove it, but you have not responded to that request.

Dave


----------



## bigbazza

Read the terms n conditions Dave 8O


----------



## motormouth

bigbazza said:


> I nearly used the feedback tab to comment on the promise of a membership card (which didn't arrive), I then clicked on the very tiny Terms and Conditions link.
> I cancelled my feedback after reading Most of these.
> 
> Have a look if you have time 8O


I lost the will to live after reading just a few. :twisted:

I suppose all that means is that we will get inundated with viagra offers, casino's, credit scoring etc etc.

You would have thought that with all the feedback given by not using the feedback button, that it would have gone by now.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Is this Tab part of a competition?

Our local rag used to have a weekly competition where readers had to find a 'meat pie' picture hidden amongst the adverts.

A prize of a couple of cinema tickets were the lucky winner's prize.

Do we get a prize for finding the tab or perhaps guessing where it's going next?

I can't see it in the trash folder yet!


----------



## Westkirby01

It's now top right. Is it going to move around to a different place each time I log on? The site is not improved by this extra funtion. 

REMOVE THE FEEDBACK TAG.


----------



## Penquin

Presumably Nuke is being paid to allow this third party to collect information.

Does the Data Protection Act give us any protection against misuse of such information?


----------



## Bill_H

I've got rid of it in Firefox
I right-clicked over it and selected 'add to anti-banner'.
If I understand this correctly, it comes from (and the email addresses are harvested by) a site called 'widget', I just blocked everything from them, and it's gone.


----------



## grizzlyj

Bill_H said:


> I've got rid of it in Firefox
> I right-clicked over it and selected 'add to anti-banner'.
> If I understand this correctly, it comes from (and the email addresses are harvested by) a site called 'widget', I just blocked everything from them, and it's gone.


I have Firefox too, but have to click tools, page info, media, then tick the two "widget" boxes.

Better!



Edited to add I have no idea if thats the right thing to do but the rotating tab has gone.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Thanks for that, worked a treat.

Cannot abide stupid things like that.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Penquin

Does anyone know how to remove it for IE9 ?

Dave


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Sorry Pingu, I avoid IE

It shouldn't have been introduced without discussion. 

I get the feeling that although this is supposed to be a membership directed forum that the site owner likes to ride shotgun and introduce his own ethics and drive things towards his own commercial benefit whilst humoring the membership.


----------



## GEMMY

Welcome to our new member Pingu 

tony


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Pingu = penquin


----------



## Phil42

The rotating tab seems to have disappeared of its own accord!


----------



## nukeadmin

> I get the feeling that although this is supposed to be a membership directed forum that the site owner likes to ride shotgun and introduce his own ethics and drive things towards his own commercial benefit whilst humoring the membership.


well your feelings are incorrect, what possible commercial benefit would a feedback button have for me !


----------



## jimmyd0g

I don't normally do conspiracy theories but can somebody please (Nuke, possibly?) explain to me what has happened to those posts on this thread made between 5.33 p.m. & 11.02 p.m. yesterday evening? I know that I posted during that period, along with others who, at the moment, I can't remember. :?


----------



## mandyandandy

Well I only come on here in a morning and 9 pages of complaints/excuses   

Cannot see anything different on my page, where is it? what does it look like, trying to keep up with all its movements is just not possible. 

Mandy

While I am here how come some have a buddy list and I don't does that mean I am a "Billy" too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

KeithChesterfield said:


> Someone rang me up today about financial services, a cold call, and after hearing my opinion they finished up telling me to 'p*ss off'.
> 
> I wouldn't like to offend anyone else today if I can help it!


Go on make an effort, spoil yourself :black: :black: :black: :black:


----------



## Penquin

jimmyd0g said:


> I don't normally do conspiracy theories but can somebody please (Nuke, possibly?) explain to me what has happened to those posts on this thread made between 5.33 p.m. & 11.02 p.m. yesterday evening? I know that I posted during that period, along with others who, at the moment, I can't remember. :?


Jimmy are you sure that you posted on this thread? The reason that I say that is becasue there are currently three threads running on this topic and itt may well have been on another similar thread.

Check ""your posts" from the top left hand box and see where you posted.

I do not believe that there were posts for quite a while after I soiught info about IE9 - in fact I did not see any more until this morning.

I do not suspect that |Nuke would be receiving a commercial benefit other thasn people being able to get hold of him easier - the service that he trialled does not seem to offer any financial incentive but actually costs real mony to use after a 30 day free trial.

I have checked over "uservoice" and cannot find any alternative route which would have given him, or anyone else any reward other than knowing what people think. It was for that sole purpose that the uservoice system was set up by it's originator (not Nuke I hasten to add).

No conspiracy IMO.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I must have missed the POLL to remove the Mods, I would have voted to keep them, they're a lot more fun to wind up than "The Boss"

As for the stupid feedback button, there really is only one good place to put, on the other side of the screen, then it's out of my way, IE behind the monitor/lid

Dave if I decide to give you some feedback it'll be in the form of a PM as usual, stop messin wiv da site man :black: :black:


----------



## jimmyd0g

Penquin said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do conspiracy theories but can somebody please (Nuke, possibly?) explain to me what has happened to those posts on this thread made between 5.33 p.m. & 11.02 p.m. yesterday evening? I know that I posted during that period, along with others who, at the moment, I can't remember. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy are you sure that you posted on this thread? The reason that I say that is becasue there are currently three threads running on this topic and itt may well have been on another similar thread.
> 
> Check ""your posts" from the top left hand box and see where you posted.
> 
> I do not believe that there were posts for quite a while after I soiught info about IE9 - in fact I did not see any more until this morning.
> 
> I do not suspect that |Nuke would be receiving a commercial benefit other thasn people being able to get hold of him easier - the service that he trialled does not seem to offer any financial incentive but actually costs real mony to use after a 30 day free trial.
> 
> I have checked over "uservoice" and cannot find any alternative route which would have given him, or anyone else any reward other than knowing what people think. It was for that sole purpose that the uservoice system was set up by it's originator (not Nuke I hasten to add).
> 
> No conspiracy IMO.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You are correct, Dave.
Me?


----------



## Penquin

Thanks Jimmy - we've all done it more than once and cannot find what we are 100% sure we posted......... :lol: :lol: 

Such is human life!

Dave


----------

